# Nach Anbieterwechsel wesentlich langsameres Internet



## ChaoZ (14. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend,

vor zwei Wochen bin ich von Alice auf 1&1 gewechselt. Beide bieten DSL6000 an (mehr geht hier nicht, ländlich gelegen), und diese kamen bei Alice auch an, ich hatte einen Download von ~750kb/s. YouTube Videos liefen auf 720p reibungslos, auch 1080p war flüssig möglich wenn niemand anders im Netz war.

1&1 bot nun eine "DSL6000 Doppel-Flat" an (link) zu einem günstigeren Preis. Da habe ich zugeschlagen. War wohl ein Fehler, mein Internet ist jetzt leider extrem langsam im Gegensatz zu vorher. 

Ich mache Geschwindigkeitstests auf zwei Seiten: speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest und DSL Speed-Test: Upload und Download Geschwindigkeit bei DSL testen
Auf der ersten hatte ich mit meiner alten Leitung stets 5800kbit/s als Download, die zweite zeigte ähnliche Werte an. Mit dem ersten Router den 1&1 mir zuschickte, bekam ich bei speed.io nur 1000kbit/s, bei wieistmeineip.de ca. 1800kbit/s. Nach etwas telefonieren erklärten sie mir, dass das an der Dämpfung liege, und sie schickten mir einen weiteren Router als Ersatz. Mit diesem bekomme ich bei speed.io stark schwankend 2600-4800kbit/s und bei wieistmeineip.de 5800kbit/s. YouTube Videos laufen selbst bei 360p allerdings kaum flüssig, auf 720p oder gar 1080p kann ich's ganz vergessen. 

Warum schwanken die Werte bei speed.io so stark? (Das haben sie vorher nicht gemacht)
Warum ist mein Internet so langsam, muss ich noch irgendwas im Router einstellen?


----------



## K3n$! (14. Oktober 2012)

Viel wichtiger ist der Wert, mit dem dein Router synchronisiert. 
Schau mal in der Web-Oberfläche nach und hau hier mal einen Screenshot rein.


----------



## ChaoZ (14. Oktober 2012)

Meinst du das hier?
http://i.imgur.com/elGg6.png


----------



## Decrypter (15. Oktober 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Meinst du das hier?
> http://i.imgur.com/elGg6.png


 
Nein. Klick auf "DSL". Dann öffnet sich das Fenster mit den DSL Informationen. Dann den Reiter DSL öffnen. Da steht schon ein wenig mehr. Aber dir FritzBox synct 6.8 Mbit bei einem Upstream von 637 kBit/s.
Das dürften sicherlich die Brutto Werte sein und das ist DSL 6000 !



> 1&1 bot nun eine "DSL6000 Doppel-Flat" an  zu einem günstigeren Preis. Da habe ich zugeschlagen. War wohl ein  Fehler, mein Internet ist jetzt leider extrem langsam im Gegensatz zu  vorher.



Tja, wer meint, wegen ein paar Euronen seinen stabil laufenden DSL aufgeben zu müssen, darf sich nicht wundern. Am falschen Ende gespart würde ich mal sagen . Wer billig will, bekommt halt auch billig !



> Nach etwas telefonieren erklärten sie mir, dass das an der Dämpfung  liege, und sie schickten mir einen weiteren Router als Ersatz.


Eindeutiger Hinweis auf die fachliche Inkompetenz des Services. Was ändert ein anderer Router an der Dämpfung ? naja..Lusche und Lusche eben. Aber die anderen sind auch nicht unbedingt besser. Service darf ja nichts kosten...


----------



## K3n$! (15. Oktober 2012)

> Eindeutiger Hinweis auf die fachliche Inkompetenz des Services. Was  ändert ein anderer Router an der Dämpfung ? naja..Lusche und Lusche  eben. Aber die anderen sind auch nicht unbedingt besser. Service darf ja  nichts kosten...



Der Router ändert, soweit ich weiß, nichts, aber verschiedene Modems "synchen" bei höheren Dämpfungen unterschiedlich hoch. 

--> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...test-kleiner-modemtest-am-centilium-port.html

Ansonsten reicht der Screen eigentlich schon fast. 
Es steht ja da, dass die Leitung mit 6,8MBit/s Brutto synchronisiert, sodass effektiv auch 6MBit/s dabei rumkommen sollten. 
Bei dem Reiter DSL stehen dann nur noch die Leitungswerte.


----------



## ChaoZ (15. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht wie viel ich auf die DSL-Tests geben kann, aber an meinem Handy bekomme ich per WLAN bei den Tests 800-1100kb/s an Geschwindigkeit. Auch am Netbook meines Mitbewohners scheint die Geschwindigkeit in Ordnung zu sein. Ich werde mal testen, wie es sich mit Downloads und YouTube Videos per WLAN verhält.

EDIT: Joar, per WLAN funktioniert alles ordentlich. 720p streamt ohne Probleme, Downloads liegen auch im normalen Bereich, sind sogar etwas schneller als vorher. Warum ist es per LAN denn so langsam?


----------



## Decrypter (15. Oktober 2012)

> Der Router ändert, soweit ich weiß, nichts, aber verschiedene Modems "synchen" bei höheren Dämpfungen unterschiedlich hoch.



Das ist im Grunde auch richtig. Aber der TE ist ja erst seit kurzem bei 0+0. Also wird er sicherlich auch ein neues Gerät von 0+0 bekommen haben. Denn bei Alice sind das meines Wissens nach Leihgeräte, die Alice nach Vertragsende wieder zurück haben möchte. Und da wird man von 0+0 mit Sicherkeit kein höherwertiges Modell als Ersatz bekommen, als erst zu dem kürzlich abgeschlossenen Vertrag.


----------



## biohaufen (15. Oktober 2012)

Laut deiner Fritz!Box hast du sogar mehr als DSL 6000! Theoretisch müsstest du so 700KB/s haben !


----------



## keinnick (15. Oktober 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Laut deiner Fritz!Box hast du sogar mehr als DSL 6000! Theoretisch müsstest du so 700KB/s haben !



wuuut?  6784 kbit/s sind 848 kB/s


----------



## ChaoZ (15. Oktober 2012)

Okay, das ist ja schonmal beruhigend. Jetzt frage ich mich nur noch, warum das nicht an meinem Rechner ankommt, an allen WLAN Geräten aber schon?


----------



## xSunshin3x (15. Oktober 2012)

Wie bist du mit deinem Router verbunden?


----------



## ChaoZ (15. Oktober 2012)

LAN-Kabel, Router ist ca. 20cm vom Rechner entfernt. Es sind 2 Geräte per LAN angeschlossen, und zwei nutzen WLAN.


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Oktober 2012)

versuch doch mal nen treiber update der netzwerkkarte, vllt kommt der alte treiber nicht mit der fritzbox klar ! gibt es auch öfters bei alten laptops die aufeinmal nichtmehr online kommen weil en neuer router dahergekommen ist!
nach treiberupdate fluppt das dann bei denen wieder


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (16. Oktober 2012)

welche fritze haste bekommen und an welchen lanport liegt dein kabel an ( am router )


----------



## ChaoZ (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo nochmal,
Downloads laufen mittlerweile mit normaler bis überdurchschnittlicher Geschwindigkeit (750kb/s - 1,3Mb/s).
YouTube Videos laufen auf 360p trotzdem nicht flüssig. Hab den Treiber ebenfalls schon aktualisiert. Das ist eine Fritzbox 7330 SL.


----------



## K3n$! (28. Oktober 2012)

Das liegt in der Regel aber am Server von YT. 
Schon mal verschiedene Videos mit verschiedenen Browsern getestet ?


----------

